# Texans God has blessed us with rain!!!!! [emoji56]🥹🥲



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

My fellow Texans look at this I’m not the only one Right 🥹🥲


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice!! It's so so needed. No rain out out way however


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Hope you get rain sooon


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hope you get a good downpour and not just wind and lightening! Over here I never know whether those thunderstorms percentages actually equate to rain or just a dry storm. 🙄


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I hope so to thanks the rains 22 mins late


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I would give y’all some of the rain here it’s been pretty wet! It is literally raining and storming right now.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol it did not rain


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😕


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

It rained And sorry to all of you who just missed the rain still praying


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I wish. We have gone many weeks and not a drop here. There has been rain in our town but it goes right around our property/area. It shows rain Friday and Sat but it has done that and then nothing...or it goes around. We desperately could use some here for sure as does the majority of TX!!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------

